# how can i do this?or why not?



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i found this napkin holder for 53 cents at the goodwill.
i thought it would make a lazy kate.
i thought i could have my hubby install a metal eyelet on the outer edge in the middle
of both pegs.
then i could put my singles on and thread thru the eyelet and ply onto my drop spindle.
i looked up one online and it cost 62$...but this napkin holder doesnt look too far from 
the costly one...
i just think its a novel approach to get me a lazy kate with no cost really.
that is what i do love about spinning.
u can make your own accessories.drop spindles,lazy kates,niddy noddys.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i guess i am good to go then...yay.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You are more than good to go.....what a wonderful idea. So creative. I am sure you have learned to be creative with your great lifestyle so look how it pays off in all areas of life.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Brilliant idea! Are the pegs far enough apart for your filled bobbins to fit on? If so, GO FOR IT!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

You have got to be the recipient of the Creativity Award of the Month for spotting an item priced at next to nothing, realizing it was almost the exact same thing you had seen in an ad for something you could use and then putting it all together. Too many folks just can't do that. Congratulations on your great find and your great savings.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

And.....happy anniversary to you and the Mister.....48 yrs is wonderful!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> And.....happy anniversary to you and the Mister.....48 yrs is wonderful!


thank u so much everyone...we had a lovely anniversary day.hugs and thank u so.
hubby put the eyelet in.so now i am ready to go.
i am not gonna put the singles on bobbins.i am just gonna wind them off the spindle and onto 
my hand leaving a little space in the center of the yarn to put on the peg...
then drop spindle them counter clock wise to ply them into a ball of yarn.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

someone gave me a tip.roll my singles on toilet paper rolls.
what a great idea.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, that was really smart. Good for you!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

raedean said:


> someone gave me a tip.roll my singles on toilet paper rolls.
> what a great idea.


That is another great idea and surely would take less space.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I think if you wind the yarn on a tube that fits over the pegs the singles will unwind smoother. If you wind your singles in a ball, as it is being pulled off I feel it would tend to twist. Just thinking here.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

i use one to hold the yarn cones when winding bobbins for weaving
the eyelet is a good idea to multipurpose it.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Trust Raedean to come up with a winner!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No reason why not. Looks good to me.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank you everyone.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Great idea. We need money saving ideas like this.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I would also wind the singles onto a tube. Otherwise, at some point, your ball may decide to quit turning on the post and your yarn will just pull tight. 
Do you have more than one spindle? I originally thought you were going to put eye hooks on the uprights and thread your spindles between them to ply.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> I would also wind the singles onto a tube. Otherwise, at some point, your ball may decide to quit turning on the post and your yarn will just pull tight.
> Do you have more than one spindle? I originally thought you were going to put eye hooks on the uprights and thread your spindles between them to ply.


put an eye hook in the middle and will wrap my singles on toilet paper rolls and fit on spindles.thread singles thru eyelet
and then ply off of my drop spindle.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

raedean said:


> put an eye hook in the middle and will wrap my singles on toilet paper rolls and fit on spindles.thread singles thru eyelet
> and then ply off of my drop spindle.


You did it, way to cool looks like it will work fine. Enjoy using and let us know when you do.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

mama879 said:


> You did it, way to cool looks like it will work fine. Enjoy using and let us know when you do.


here is a picture of me using my homemade lazy kate.it rocks totally.
find an old wooden napkin holder and put a metal eyelet in it.
my found goodwill napkin holder was 53 cents.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks fantastic! I love it when other people figure things out, and have fun to boot! Nice yarn, what plans do you have for it?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

That is so cool! I love the idea!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is cool. I love it. I guess the few paper towel tubes I give my sons gerbils will have to get cut down I do use them but I usually give them one then me one well now it will be me 2 gerbils 1. lol


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Looks fantastic! I love it when other people figure things out, and have fun to boot! Nice yarn, what plans do you have for it?


BirchPoint.gonna make some knitted mittens with the off white stuff.
have to fingerpick more wool and then spin it...i am pretty sure i wont have enough.
between splitting firewood ,building ricks to stack the wood and garden and helping the mister build ...
time is short.
thank u so much
thank u everyone.
hugs raedean


----------

